

Dream Wildly - Steeler coach's commencement speeches apply to hackers, too - edw519
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/peter_king/05/11/mmqb/index.html

======
edw519
"The one common bond that the really successful people I've met have is
they're ridiculous dreamers. I'm a ridiculous dreamer. Continue to dream.
Don't let the reality of the world diminish those dreams."

AFAIC, that pretty much says it all.

